# Anyone going to Preston?



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone going to Preston and Blackpool show, whether it be just to visit or to show?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bit Nosy aren't ya missus


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Mmmmm might go to see all those blue blood pussies,you know to see what proper cats look like.....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ask a civil question and get nowt but sarcky answers. Why do I bother?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Mmmmm might go to see all those blue blood pussies,you know to see what proper cats look like.....


a cat is a cat papers or no papers


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no i am unfortunately not going to the show


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Mmmmm might go to see all those blue blood pussies,you know to see what proper cats look like.....


Yes Clare maybe you should-except wouldn't it clash with your"minioncat" principles!

Ask a civil question and get nowt but sarcky answers-Chrissy didn't want to offend you chuck,i will no be civil and straight-yes


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> Mmmmm might go to see all those blue blood pussies,you know to see what proper cats look like.....


Excelant idea Clare I'm looking forward to seeing you there

*QUOTE Minnie, a cat is a cat papers or no papers.*
Was this ever in dispute


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no i posted in the wrong bit


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Fankoo SK, look forward to seeing you and May again, maybe meet up in the student bar for a drink. Never been to the show at this venue, was always at the Norbreck, Blackpool in the past. Way the weathers been we would prob be all washed away at the mo, pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

If i ever do go to a show Chrissy you can get the 1st round of brews inBy way of a "OOer i'm sorry Kelly,you are indeed the very essence of femininity and look nothing like your oh Ross"I may even wear my very badly bleached bestest pants so you can recognize me easily-as long as you wear yours


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG you are so funny, hangs head in shame! Wll just look out for our May in future......just so the Burnthwaite thingy on sweat jacket didnt eve look at face, so embarrasssng


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyway Missus! where can I get a sweatjacket or a badge with my prefix on to wear when I go to shows????????


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I won't be going to Preston seeing as I am a Southern Pansy and I go to the shows 'down saff'.

But anyway. Chrissy and Kelly do you know each other?

Spill the beans chucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well , me and May Mazpahs spoke for about half a second in the rain at Wigan, pmsl 

May get a bit longer chat at Preston if May and Sk are there, lol


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Wish I could join you girls for a bevvy.
But as it is........ well... we have a shed load of kitties due.
Perhaps later in the year? If you can stand the pace, Chrissy


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven't had the pleasure yet with Chrissy-but like her sense of humorFor the jackets i will ask Ross when i see him next-think it was on line somewhereBet the comp is tough down sowf init Sav's?? Still i s'pose it makes the glory that bit sweeterHow exciting for you-kitts,mind you once they're here thats when the real worry and fun starts,love the sound of them bounding around like they've had a direct hit of Redbull and of course the morning chorus


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep - competition is tough down here. But I guess it's tough anywhere!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Anyway Missus! where can I get a sweatjacket or a badge with my prefix on to wear when I go to shows????????


We had our Jackets made by a lovely lady she is at some of the shows
If I can find out what her name is I will let you know or I will point her out to you at the show


----------



## HannahB (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi All

Not going to show as will be away that weekend.

Used to hate Norbreck Hotel any way parking nightmare as well.

Have not been to new venue yet

Hannah


----------

